

Show HN: LISTENSERV | Discover New Music Daily - jkaykin
http://listenserv.com

======
mikkel
I signed up - A few thoughts:

* Get rid of the FB like counter unless you can inflate it. It looks like a ghost town.

* Music is one of the most polarizing items in existence. Use that. Something like 'once you sign up, you can add a song to our list'.

* Sign up page looks good. The footer could be moved to the bottom of the page, but no biggie.

Good luck!

------
jkaykin
Hey so this is a little project that I have been working on, nothing too
complex but just something I thought people might enjoy. Any feedback is
appreciated.

Thanks!

